# Vishay resistors



## dlazzarini (Sep 26, 2019)

Hey guys. I made a rookie mistake while ordering 1/8 watt resistors. I didn’t look at the size or realize there were different size 1/8 watt resistors. What I received are vishay resistors which are closer to 1/4 watt size of not a touch bigger. I’ve since got the right ones. My question is are these better to use in pedals because of their precision or is the difference negligible. I could always stand them up and use them.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 26, 2019)

Measure ten of each, see which one is closer. The difference in auditory terms will be negligible unless some of them are way off.

I’d just use the 1/8 watt


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 26, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Measure ten of each, see which one is closer. The difference in auditory terms will be negligible unless some of them are way off.
> 
> I’d just use the 1/8 watt


They’re all 1/8 watt, it’s just that the vishay’s are quite a bit larger in overall size. I researched a little and I’m guessing the vishay’s are supposed to be a lot closer tolerances. I can’t really see it making any difference myself unless they’re magically quieter or something. Just wanted some input from you all.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 26, 2019)

Ohhhh now I get it haha...I’d just use what fits better yeah


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 26, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Ohhhh now I get it haha...I’d just use what fits better yeah


So you as me don’t think that tighter tolerances don’t really make a difference when you’re talking 1%.  I’m just wondering if the vishay’s are quieter. Most of the ones I found that’ll fit are carbon film. I’m still pretty new at this, but I’ve heard that the cf ones tend to be noisier.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 26, 2019)

If they’re both spec’d at 1%, there shouldn’t be a difference. I have only ever used metal 1% resistors though, your mileage may vary! I’ve heard carbon comp resistors are noisier but I don’t have any real world experience to back it up 

I’d be willing to wager not many people could hear a difference between 5% and 1% resistors  ?‍♂️


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 27, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> If they’re both spec’d at 1%, there shouldn’t be a difference. I have only ever used metal 1% resistors though, your mileage may vary! I’ve heard carbon comp resistors are noisier but I don’t have any real world experience to back it up
> 
> I’d be willing to wager not many people could hear a difference between 5% and 1% resistors  ?‍♂️


Thank you for taking the time to give me your feedback. I’ll probably go with the carbon for space purposes. I don’t care to stand resistors on end if I can help it


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 27, 2019)

That’s really what it comes down to!


----------

